# Prop Identification Help on Yama 90 2s



## Poontangler (Jul 13, 2017)

I am trying to identify what prop I already have on Yamaha 90 2s, I feel the boat is not reaching its peak performance, feels like Im not getting a very good top end speed, seems in the low 30s at most, and the holeshot seems fairly sluggish sometimes as well as the grab in turns. Some of it is due to having old Bennett trim tabs and them giving me problems and breaking sometimes, and these boats really need to run with tabs always to run efficiently. I am mainly in super skinny water, and want the best performance for that, but also get caught in heavy seas sometimes. I haven't had a gauge that worked in awhile to give rpm numbers, that would help someone diagnose it, and tell me where I should be at. The person that had the boat before me said it was propped out good. But I figured I would start with trying to figure out what I have first, then go from there and see if I'm in the right realm with what is usually recommended for this set up. I have a 1993 Maverick Mirage HP with a 96 motor that runs awesome, just think its not getting the power down to the water! The only identifying numbers on the prop are 19-K and B38, stamped into the 3 blade prop. I was wondering if anyone would know what that means exactly, or the maker of it or any info. I have never thought about props until now, and know this could be a whole new monster! But want to learn a little more as I know more of what type of conditions I am in on the regular and what I might need. Thanks for any info!


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Need a little more info WOT rpm and speed. 19K is 19 pitch I believe.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

A Yamaha 90 2 stroke can’t swing a 19 pitch 3 blade, you probably aren’t hitting WOT and the prop is dogging the motor. Just speculation. A 14” diameter 14 pitch triple cup would probably be more like it or a 15 pitch single cup if you want more top end and less holeshot.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Not worth commenting unless you know RPM.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> A Yamaha 90 2 stroke can’t swing a 19 pitch 3 blade, you probably aren’t hitting WOT and the prop is dogging the motor. Just speculation. A 14” diameter 14 pitch triple cup would probably be more like it or a 15 pitch single cup if you want more top end and less holeshot.


What he said

You should be using a 17 or maybe even a 15 pitch. See if a Yamaha dealer around you would let you try one before you buy. Your motor is supposed to turn 5500 rpm at WOT.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Poontangler said:


> I am trying to identify what prop I already have on Yamaha 90 2s, ...! The only identifying numbers on the prop are 19-K and B38, stamped into the 3 blade prop. ...Thanks for any info!


If you do some eBay searching I think you will find props for sale with pics showing the same prop you have.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/13-X-19P-Y...AAOSwqMpboECi:rk:1:pf:0&LH_ItemCondition=3000

I think what you have is a Yamaha 19 pitch prop that is for a 115hp outboard.

FWIW I ran a 17P 3 blade, 16p 4 blade, and even a 15p 5 blade on the 2s 90hp I had on my old Super Skiff.

View media item 837


----------



## Poontangler (Jul 13, 2017)

That looks very similar to the prop that's on there now...I have read and found some info about the props that similar Mavericks and engines have, and most seem to have a 17p, so it sounds like I should already be running something like that right off the bat...I have also read about the Powertech PTR prop and sounds like that might be a great fit and is commonly used with my engine and boat...other than that I really wish my tach was working so I could give you all precise info, but thank you for the replies so far...wondering if just going with the most commonly used prop size recommended and calling it good? or is every individual boat/engine way different, and maybe that is why there is already a bigger pitch prop on there now?


----------



## Poontangler (Jul 13, 2017)

Also @MariettaMike , what was your favorite prop for that boat since your setup was similar to mine? Did you switch them out for certain areas that you were going? Or just trying different performance out?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Poontangler said:


> That looks very similar to the prop that's on there now...I have read and found some info about the props that similar Mavericks and engines have, and most seem to have a 17p, so it sounds like I should already be running something like that right off the bat...I have also read about the Powertech PTR prop and sounds like that might be a great fit and is commonly used with my engine and boat...other than that I really wish my tach was working so I could give you all precise info, but thank you for the replies so far...wondering if just going with the most commonly used prop size recommended and calling it good? or is every individual boat/engine way different, and maybe that is why there is already a bigger pitch prop on there now?


If “just good enough” is good enough for you I guess you can take a shot in the dark and settle for mediocre. What I would do is call a prop shop or better yet take your rig to their shop and let the professionals prop it and maximize performance.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Poontangler said:


> Also @MariettaMike , what was your favorite prop for that boat ...Or just trying different performance out?


The stern lifting SCD 3 blade 17p prop that came on my used Super Skiff was beat up and had no 2 blades alike so I bought a bow lifting PTR 4 blade 16p prop I got cheap of the Maverick forum and ran it until I bent it up pretty good on a rock in Homosassa. Called Marcus at PowerTech and he told me the SCD3 17P was the best prop for a Super Skiff, but I bought a SCD4 16P that was in stock rather than wait. Then I bent that prop (on a different rock) and wouldn't you know I found a deal on an SCD 5 blade in 15P bought it. It wasn't the fastest, but I ran that prop until I sold the boat with one of the repaired 16P props on it. My next boat had a 70 and couldn't handle any of those props so I sold them too. 

I know Maverick recommends running PTR bow lifting props to get the boat running on the pad. How much pitch you need depends on how tight your old two stroke engine is, and how water logged the flotation foam in your old Mirage 2 is.

Considering a new tach cost as much as a new prop I would just buy a new PTR3 16P online for $299 and just go.

http://www.americanboatpropeller.com/index.php?rt=product/product&product_id=2385


----------

